# TriTrix MTM TL Questions



## yepvegas (Jul 13, 2010)

I am considering DIY my front mains for my home theater system. The main driving force is budget. I was curious if adding a layer of MDF to the sides would this improve or enhance the sound quality of the design? I am new to DIY home speakers, most of my past expeirence has been with Car Audio. Are there little things I can do the get the most out of these speakers? Any tips on the best way to finish the speakers? My wife wants a light maple finish. I do not have any experience finishing outside of wraping a sub box in carpet. :help:

Thank you in advance for your input.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't believe any of us in a side by side double blind test could tell you which speaker has the double thick sides on them. I would build them according to the designers plans:T


----------



## yepvegas (Jul 13, 2010)

Cool from what I have read the design seems to have a lot of fans so the design must be sound and already tweaked to perfection.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

For a decent finish just seal them then paint them. That would be on the cheap but i don't think they would look bad.:T


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I kind of like the dayton classic series having built a speaker with them http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/18814-budget-8-dayton-classic-mtm-rocks.html that uses 8" drivers.
For the price you can't beat the Tritrix:T


----------



## yepvegas (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the input


----------



## yepvegas (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you for the input currently building the speakers with the help of my 4 year old daughter she loves to help me with all my projects. Wife changed her mind now she wants to paint them white... Wonder what color it will be next week?


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Picturesaddle:


----------



## yepvegas (Jul 13, 2010)

I have been taking lots of pictures and i will do a thread on the build. Once I get em built I will need to figure out how to post pics within the body of the post's.


----------

